# Is anyone on Spectrum Mobile's service?



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

https://mobile.spectrum.com/

Has anyone jumped on the Spectrum Mobile bandwagon? If so, how is your experience with reception, general operations, and support?

I'm currently on Verizon, happy with both service and support. Spectrum has no mobile network of their own, they're leasing Verizon's network so I would expect the same reception/service/etc-- but who knows. So the major difference is price: Verizon costs me $58 per month for a 2GB plan, whereas Spectrum is $14 per month per GB (and I expect to stay below 2GB).


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

i have Verizon prepaid only $50. for 7 GB


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

islanddriver said:


> i have Verizon prepaid only $50. for 7 GB


Spectrum's unlimited would be $45 per line.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> https://mobile.spectrum.com/
> 
> Has anyone jumped on the Spectrum Mobile bandwagon? If so, how is your experience with reception, general operations, and support?
> 
> I'm currently on Verizon, happy with both service and support. Spectrum has no mobile network of their own, they're leasing Verizon's network so I would expect the same reception/service/etc-- but who knows. So the major difference is price: Verizon costs me $58 per month for a 2GB plan, whereas Spectrum is $14 per month per GB (and I expect to stay below 2GB).


just starting to look at this option.
were you able to get any new information?


----------



## theMezz (Sep 29, 2018)

I left Verizon and went to spectrum. No issues. When I run the Speedtest app it says I am on Verizon. Love it.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

PTB said:


> just starting to look at this option.
> were you able to get any new information?


Sorry for the late reply, I was away from UP.net for a while.
So I switched from Verizon to Spectrum back in November 2018. It's on Verizon's physical network so I have the same level of service, which I'm happy with. And I'm on their limited plan, so $14 per month just for the plan (I did need to get a new phone regardless). So if you already have a Verizon-compatible device, you can take it with you and only pay $14/mo limited or $45/mo unlimited.

The only requirement is that you already be a Spectrum Internet customer (not cable, just Internet).


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm also on the Spectrum plan and have had no issues. Everything that works with Verizon works the same on Spectrum.


----------



## PTB (Feb 3, 2015)

KD_LA said:


> Sorry for the late reply, I was away from UP.net for a while.
> So I switched from Verizon to Spectrum back in November 2018. It's on Verizon's physical network so I have the same level of service, which I'm happy with. And I'm on their limited plan, so $14 per month just for the plan (I did need to get a new phone regardless). So if you already have a Verizon-compatible device, you can take it with you and only pay $14/mo limited or $45/mo unlimited.
> 
> The only requirement is that you already be a Spectrum Internet customer (not cable, just Internet).


How is your experience been with Spectrum Mobile?
You must use very little data on their limited plan. 
How has their coverage been as they flop between Wifi hotspots and Vz Towers?
Looking at switching again and have some concerns with their lag in speed when flopping between hotspots and Towers.
I see they have a deal now for $29.99/line for Unlimited, two lines and Internet required.
I already use their Internet service and they tried to get me to switch recently after I had to return a TV Receiver.
I am currently on the Vz 5G shared plan with two phones $97 a month and it works well for me and I am contemplating switching to Spectrum Mobile Unlimited $29.99/line plan.
Do you drive for Uber ?


----------

